# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  German - UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

## NInA

Salamz All....

well, I'm learning German..Having some tough time TRANSLATING some kinna stupid TEXT.....If anybody has any good link of GERMAN ONLINE DICTIONARY than please help! However, i'm too good to use my hand-dictionary etc. :blush: 

Thanks in advance,

NInA

----------


## Zaheer

try http://babelfish.altavista.com/ for translation.

dont know abt dictionary though.

----------


## NInA

Hummmmmm Looks good. Thanks for u'r concern, Zaheer!  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Einzufuhren = ? :S

Beschaftigt = ? :S

:$

----------


## Qambar

Lagta hai German nay aapko bahut tang kia hai 
tabhi to uff main key(f) ki shamat aai hui hai
 :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Einzufuhren = Importations 

Beschäftigt = Busy


 :Wink:

----------


## syeda

nina ask manni ji wo bohot mahir german mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Lagta hai German nay aapko bahut tang kia hai 
> tabhi to uff main key(f) ki shamat aai hui hai


naaaa aisi tau koi baat nahin hai :blush: bas SOMETIMES..jab grammar li legs tori perhti hain...tab gussa ata hai...aik tau me beginner...upper say i have to take it on A-level....  :Frown:  khair..im cool...one more addition to ma MODREN LANGUAGES :applaud; hehe....

----------


## NInA

> Einzufuhren =  Importations 
> 
> Beschäftigt = Busy


Thankooooooooo :blush:

----------


## NInA

> nina ask manni ji wo bohot mahir german mein


ahem...sure...abb tau ASK kerna hi paray ga!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

naaaa aisi tau koi baat nahin hai :blush: bas SOMETIMES..jab grammar li legs tori perhti hain...tab gussa ata hai...aik tau me beginner...upper say i have to take it on A-level....  :Frown:  khair..im cool...one more addition to ma MODREN LANGUAGES :applaud; hehe....[/quote]

Shabash   :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 4:55 pm
> 
> nina ask manni ji wo bohot mahir german mein 
> 
> 
> ahem...sure...abb tau ASK kerna hi paray ga!


Pese lagtte hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

han sirf 1 rp..lol

----------


## Qambar

nahin itnay kam nahin leta
50 paisas only  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> naaaa aisi tau koi baat nahin hai :blush: bas SOMETIMES..jab grammar li legs tori perhti hain...tab gussa ata hai...aik tau me beginner...upper say i have to take it on A-level....  khair..im cool...one more addition to ma MODREN LANGUAGES :applaud; hehe....


Shabash    :Smile: [/quote]

 :1cool;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 9:41 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by syeda @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 4:55 pm
> 
> ...


 :duno; :duno; ....touba touba...naik kaam kerne kay vi paisay... :P

----------


## syeda

are ye naik kam karte kab hein..lol

----------


## Qambar

such kaha
loz  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lolz....koi haal nahin

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Tue Sep 27, 2005 1:32 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Sep 26, 2005 9:41 pm
> 
> ...


Per aap say main pese kese le saktta hoon :blush:

----------


## manni9

> are ye naik kam karte kab hein..lol


Main nay kya aap ke Khetton main aag lagai hea ya aap ki Bhens Churali hea :x 
lol

----------


## NInA

^:rolling;

----------


## manni9

was ist los ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Ich übersetze einen deutschen Text. Es ist sehr schwierig. :'(

----------


## Qambar

> lolz....koi haal nahin


kia ho gya aap kay hall ko??
lolzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Ich übersetze einen deutschen Text.  Es ist sehr schwierig. :'(


Und Könnte ich irgend wie behilflich sein??  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Mein Vergnugen.  :Smile:  Ich erhalte Probleme. Wenn ein Wort mit deutschen Alphabeten beginnt. Z.B., SS usw.. Ich schatze, Sie kann mir mit dem helfen. Wenn Sie mir erklaren. Wie ich jene Wörter von der Tastatur schreiben kann.

Dank im voraus.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ 2nd October 2005
> 
> lolz....koi haal nahin
> 
> 
> kia ho gya aap kay hall ko??
> lolzzz


Kuch hona tha kya? :blush:

----------


## manni9

> Mein Vergnugen.  Ich erhalte Probleme.  Wenn ein Wort mit deutschen Alphabeten beginnt.  Z.B., SS usw..  Ich schatze, Sie kann mir mit dem helfen.  Wenn Sie mir erklaren.  Wie ich jene Wörter von der Tastatur schreiben kann.
> 
> Dank im voraus.


Meinst du "ß ä ö ü= ??
Eigentlich es gibt specieallen deutschen Tastaturen,so du muß eine kaufen.
ABER!!! man kan ohne eine deutsche Tastatur auch arbeiten.z.b.
ß=ss
ü = ue
ä = ae
ö = oe
 :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Thu Sep 29, 2005 9:00 pm
> 
> are ye naik kam karte kab hein..lol
> 
> 
> Main nay kya aap ke Khetton main aag lagai hea ya aap ki Bhens Churali hea  :x 
> lol


lolzzz awal to na mere koi khet hein na koi behans to ap kuch aisi cheez chura nahi sakte ya kharab nahi karsakte coz aisi koi cheez hi nahi mere pas :P 


aur ye german mughe sikhaiye plzz  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

zaroor, kyun nahi  :Big Grin: 
Per on-line Forum per kese sikhaon :P

----------


## syeda

wo apka masla hai..lol

----------


## Sporadic

kia masla hai 
kis ka masla hai lolz

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Mon Oct 03, 2005 2:03 pm
> 
> Mein Vergnugen.  Ich erhalte Probleme.  Wenn ein Wort mit deutschen Alphabeten beginnt.  Z.B., SS usw..  Ich schatze, Sie kann mir mit dem helfen.  Wenn Sie mir erklaren.  Wie ich jene Wörter von der Tastatur schreiben kann.
> 
> Dank im voraus. 
> 
> 
> Meinst du "ß ä ö ü= ??
> Eigentlich es gibt specieallen deutschen Tastaturen,so du muß eine kaufen.
> ...


ahhhhhhh......wer wird eine neue Tastatur kaufen? Wenige merkwürdige Wörter auf Deutsch gerade schreiben, Manni :mrgreen: :lol: 

Btw, thanks .....that was bery nett of you! :blush:

----------


## NInA

> kia masla hai 
> kis ka masla hai lolz


maslay aik hoon tau batain na :wink: kuch na poochein...dard bhari dastaan hai  :Frown:  lolz

----------


## Sporadic

chchchchchc

bhai yeh dard bhari dastanain humay bhi sunain lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Aansuon ko aankhon ki dehleez par laya na karo, 
apne dil ki haalat kisi ko bataaya na karo, 
*loog muthi par namak liye gooma karte hain, 
apne zakhm kisi ko dikhaaya na karo!*


 :Frown:

----------


## syeda

nice perfecto :1cool; 

masla ye tha k mughe b german seekhni ha

----------


## NInA

lol..shankooo...

Aray iss chaker mein na perhein..:S....accent aisa...jaisay galay mein kuch phanse gaya ho....grammar aisi..jaisay punjabi ko mix up ker dia ho...ehhh....lol..

----------


## syeda

hahahahahaha

perfecto

----------


## manni9

> wo apka masla hai..lol


aap ke masle mere maslle 1 hone lage :whistle; 

jk don't mind plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

manniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...app kuch bhool rahe hain..:x

----------


## manni9

kya jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

raat gaye..baat gaye  :Frown:

----------


## syeda

> Originally Posted by syeda @ Mon Oct 03, 2005 2:39 pm
> 
> wo apka masla hai..lol
> 
> 
> aap ke masle mere maslle 1 hone lage  :whistle; 
> 
> jk don't mind plz



lolzz to phir karein hal

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Mon Oct 03, 2005 4:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by syeda @ Mon Oct 03, 2005 2:39 pm
> 
> ...


iss ke liye ya tou aap Germany aain ya me uk aatta hoon,per rahon ga aap ke Ghar as a Paying Guest,Guest me hoonga aur pay aap ke dad KAringe :P :P

----------


## syeda

ise acha hai k mein classes le lon german lang ki

----------


## NInA

lol at manni....Syeda....accept the offer...aik mertaba anay tau do...u know what i mean :wink:

----------


## manni9

haandekh lijeyega  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

bilkul G :wink: hum hain tau phir kya gham hain :P

----------


## syeda

> lol at manni....Syeda....accept the offer...aik mertaba anay tau do...u know what i mean :wink:


ane don wo b inko???? mera dimagh bikul thikane hai ajkal..lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

aap chance tou dain,me ittna bhi bura (teacher) nahi hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lol.....syeda u getting da beat  :Big Grin: ...lol....manni...buray phaso gay...kyun k me bhi jald UK shift hoing :wink:

----------


## manni9

kya khoob ghuzre gi,jub mil bethainge dewane 3  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzz ahn apko mein garage mein jab rakhon na tab maza aye ga..lol

----------


## NInA

lolzzz....nahin ji....how about PM ki jaga peh  :Wink:  hehe...don't mind MAnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :$

----------


## syeda

han khayal acha hai perfecto!!!!...lol

----------


## manni9

kissi bhi jagah pe np aap chance tou dain.

----------


## NInA

^^ bery dheet bones hain  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## manni9

Hum Karachi walle esse hi hotte hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Ahaan....fiker not...hum hain na sudharne wale  :Big Grin: :P

----------


## manni9

sudarna kon kumbakht chatta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

jab hum sudartay hain tau sab kay opinions/prejudice change ho jatay hain..fiker nat  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

ich werde gebohrt
ich werde gebohrt
ich werde gebohrt

----------


## DesiPride4life

google has something for translation tooo

----------


## NInA

Manniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiii  :Frown:  

Need you help man!  :Frown:  

Please contact me via Pm or something....I need some help in German

Or 

Do come and sit in this topic.....to help u'r student :P  :Embarrassment: ops: 


Thanks,

NInA

----------


## manni9

sure what can i do for u  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Well, tora sa time consuming kaam tha Manni  :Smile:  

Aik "assignment" hai...."German" ki............kuch cheezein "bilkul samajh nahin a raheen"

I really need a back up. I can't ask my teacher abt the assignment that much. However, i just need some dictation type of help.  :Smile:  

So i will be posting soon abt the whole "german thing" In a precise way, soooon!

Thanks for being here and there in this thread! :wink: 

Have a nice day!

----------


## manni9

ny time wese thnx wanx ki zaroorat nahi,mujhe kushi ho gi ke ager main aap ke kisi kaam aasakoon  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Roger that! :wink:

I appreciate u'r concern!  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

bitte schön  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

hahaha! wie?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

wie was???
Du machst mich ver.kt

----------


## NInA

Ich verstand nicht, was Sie sagten

 :Frown:  

What was your question anyway? :x LOL...stupid

----------


## manni9

bitte schön welcome ko kehte hain :P

----------


## NInA

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

FUNNY!

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?  :Embarrassment: 

Mujhe nahin pata tha  :Smile:  Sorry!

----------


## NInA

Mera khiyal nahin hai... :S....it's impossible...

Lemme see...  :Big Grin: ...hehe

----------


## NInA

manni Tum ache teacher nahin ho :rolling;

----------


## manni9

ab free main tou essa hi teacher mille ga :P
nope itz true,bitte ka means hotta hea plz n schön ka means beautiful but bitte schön ka means welcome hi hotta hea,wanna challenge me  :Wink:

----------


## NInA

ahaan

temme what you meant there?

Please beautiful

OR

Welcome

eh?  :Wink:  

I wanna challange uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Embarrassment:

----------

